# Magnifiers



## Cam (Aug 2, 2011)

I am trying to find a cheap (replica)3x red dot for a handgun. In the absence, I just want a 3x magnifier for a hangun. I did a long drive to a AirSoft retailer in Toronto and found only rifle products, with little eye relief. I have looked through sites for days and they don't talk about eye relief. At least not for the knockoff's. I fear that they may all be for rifles. There are no recoil issues, so cheap will do. Can anyone offer some help?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If you're not that concerned with the quality, I'd try eBay.


----------



## Cam (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I didn't make the point as intended. I really wnt to know if anyone makes a magnifier for handguns and if so, who? Thanks.
Cam


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Typically, red-dot optics are zero magnification. I do know that handgun "scopes" are available, some with red-dot recticles. I don't think I've seen any cheaper ones though. I have a cheap red-dot that I haven't used in years because, well, its optic quality is poor outside of the center.









It's a $20 red dot. I'd use it on a similarly priced handgun.


----------

